# Marine wannabe?



## Jacqueline (6 Sep 2007)

A friend of mine just recently got a tattoo of the phrase "Semper Fidelis"  because she found out that the marines have that motto, I think she wants to put people under the impression that she is a marine  :. She is in no way a marine, I know her very well and this type of thing is her thing. Misleading. I don't know what to tell her, or whether I should tell her anything. Or do many of civilians have Semper Fidelis tattooed on them?


----------



## GAP (6 Sep 2007)

Point out to her that it might be wise to avoid meeting marines/ex marines that might have a chance of finding out she was never a Marine...they take Semper Fidelis seriously, and like most forces, hate posers


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Sep 2007)

A Marine buddy of mine would have a fit if he saw a civvie with a Semper Fidelis tattoo.  He boxes my ears every time I even say Semper Fi to him or give him an 'oorah'.


----------



## GAP (6 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> A Marine buddy of mine would have a fit if he saw a civvie with a Semper Fidelis tattoo.  He boxes my ears every time I even say Semper Fi to him or give him an 'oorah'.



That's because you haven't earned it!  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Sep 2007)

Miss J said:
			
		

> A friend of mine just recently got a tattoo of the phrase "Semper Fidelis"  because she found out that the marines have that motto, I think she wants to put people under the impression that she is a marine  :. She is in no way a marine, I know her very well and this type of thing is her thing. Misleading. I don't know what to tell her, or whether I should tell her anything. Or do many of civilians have Semper Fidelis tattooed on them?



Semper Fi is also a motto of a Canadian Unit. Can anyone guess??

So, it does not belong to the USMC.


Wes


----------



## Devlin (6 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Semper Fi is also a motto of a Canadian Unit. Can anyone guess??
> 
> So, it does not belong to the USMC.
> 
> ...



The West Nova Scotia Regiment


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Semper Fi is also a motto of a Canadian Unit. Can anyone guess??
> 
> So, it does not belong to the USMC.
> 
> ...



Nova Scotia something-or-others (they are located in NS, anyway)  ... there are units in other countries that haveused it as well ...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Sep 2007)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The West Nova Scotia Regiment



DAMMIT!!  :threat:


----------



## mudrecceman (6 Sep 2007)

WNSR

(I was too slow)


----------



## GAP (6 Sep 2007)

Yeah, but when someone says "Semper Fi" the The West Nova Scotia Regiment Does Not jump to mind......  ;D


----------



## medaid (7 Sep 2007)

your friend... should steer away from Marines... all types current or retired... it'll end poorly for her. No physical violence I may add, but an ear full. My buddy would hate that.


----------



## Bobby Rico (7 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> That's because you haven't earned it!  ;D




Ha, yeah I get that from him all of the time.  "You haven't earned your grunting rights," is his usual line.

Curious, why the Canadian army doesn't have their own special grunt....although I have heard a few Infantry guys use 'Huah!' in the past...though that may have been as a joke.


----------



## medaid (7 Sep 2007)

I honestly don't think the USAR, USMC, SEALs, RANGER, has really copyrighted any of those grunts, yells, things you say when you see another one of your kind.

We just don't do that here I guess... don't know why... although the engineers do like CHIMO allot  ;D


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2007)

> The Lynch family of Galway
> Semper Fidelis is the family motto of the Lynch Family. The Lynches were one of the Twelve Tribes of Galway, who were fourteen merchant families who dominated the political, commercial, and social life of the city of Galway in western Ireland between the 13th and 16th centuries. Members of the 'Tribes' were considered Old English gentry, and distinguished themselves from the Gaelic peoples who lived in the hinterland of the city. The Lynches were descended from William Le Petit who was one of the Norman knights who settled in Ireland following the grant of Ireland as a fiefdom by Pope Adrian IV to King Henry II of England in the early 12th century. Semper Fidelis appears on the Lynch Family coat of arms. Although the earliest traceable reference to its doing so is James Hardiman's history of Galway published in 1820, the history of the family makes it likely that the motto was in use by the 14th or 15th century
> 
> 
> ...



The United Stetes Marine Corp certainly does not have exclusive title to the motto.  If she wants to use it, she should go right ahead.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Sep 2007)

I'm thinking there's nothing wrong with having the motto tattooed on ya....As mentioned above, the USMC does not exclusively own the phrase, but I think it's the most recognized version of the saying. 

The globe & anchor though, might, and should ruffle some feathers. Those guys/gals train hards and work for the right to call themselves US Marines and wear the globe and anchor. Would you find many real marines with a Semper Fi tattoo without the globe and anchor tattoo right along with it?

My $.02


----------



## davidk (7 Sep 2007)

Semper fidelis just means always faithful. It can be used well out of a military context. It's just because of its adoption by the USMC that there are some strings attached...


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2007)

Dileas Gu Brath,

Tell her to use that on her other arm.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Sep 2007)

What does _Dileas Gu Brath _ mean?


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Sep 2007)

Miss J said:
			
		

> What does _Dileas Gu Brath _ mean?


Faithful Forever.


----------



## GAP (7 Sep 2007)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> The globe & anchor though, might, and should ruffle some feathers. Those guys/gals train hards and work for the right to call themselves US Marines and wear the globe and anchor. Would you find many real marines with a Semper Fi tattoo without the globe and anchor tattoo right along with it?
> My $.02



Actually quite a few....depends on the person and the theme at the time....I have "Little Hot Stuff" cartoon charactor with USMC above....it was all the rage then....


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Sep 2007)

She chose the phrase because we were watching a Tom Cruise movie together, (where he is a paraplegic war veteran, I forget what the movie was called) when one of the characters mentioned Semper Fi, she asked me if I knew what it meant, I told her what I knew and the very next day, BAM inked in permanent form. I'm just a little weirded out because she doesn't care if she lives by the actual phrase, she just thinks it's cool to have. Anyways, it's her body so I don't care anymore.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2007)

Born on the 4th of July. Based on a true story.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Sep 2007)

I don't meant to sound judgmental Miss J, but your friend sounds like a complete poser.  I'm not a marine, but if I saw her floating around with that on her arm, I'd grill her so bad on it, her ears would bleed.  It's like wearing a poppy because you think they're stylish.

Junk like that irks the hell out of me, I don't know why.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Dileas Gu Brath,
> 
> Tell her to use that on her other arm.
> 
> ...



 ???


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Sep 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> ???





dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> I don't meant to sound judgmental Miss J, but your friend sounds like a complete poser.  I'm not a marine, but if I saw her floating around with that on her arm, I'd grill her so bad on it, her ears would bleed.  It's like wearing a poppy because you think they're stylish.
> 
> Junk like that irks the hell out of me, I don't know why.



So, every time you see "death Before Dishonour" inked on someone, do you jack them up for not being a member of the 41st Battalion, The Royal New South Wales Regiment?  I would think it would be up to a Marine to grill her til her ears bleed, not you, but that's just me.  You have no dog in that fight, why jump in?
  I saw a real limber stripper once with CHIMO on her arse, never even crossed my mind to crap on her, but it was good for a round of high-fives.


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2007)

So Kat.... you didn't say - was she friendly?


----------



## RangerRay (8 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Curious, why the Canadian army doesn't have their own special grunt....although I have heard a few Infantry guys use 'Huah!' in the past...though that may have been as a joke.



Because the Canadian Army has traditions based on the British Army.  We do not grunt, groan or moan.


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Sep 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> So, every time you see "death Before Dishonour" inked on someone, do you jack them up for not being a member of the 41st Battalion, The Royal New South Wales Regiment?  I would think it would be up to a Marine to grill her til her ears bleed, not you, but that's just me.  You have no dog in that fight, why jump in?
> I saw a real limber stripper once with CHIMO on her arse, never even crossed my mind to crap on her, but it was good for a round of high-fives.



I look at it the same way as someone who wears the anarchy symbol as a fashion statement, but doesn't actually believe in anarchy or even understands the significance of it.  And believe me, I've jacked enough people for doing that, even though I'm not an anarchist (anymore).  Like I said, I don't really know why I'm like that, but when people wear symbols in the interests of fashion, it really, really bugs me.

I guess it's not what they're wearing that bugs me, just that they're wearing it.   I really don't like poseurs when it gets down to it.   :-\


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Because the Canadian Army has traditions based on the British Army.  We do not grunt, groan or moan.



Neither do the Australians, and when we hear such, we laugh.

Hey BR, posing is when someone pretends to be someone who did something ( like being a serial liar), not admring a simple motto. Remember Semper Fi is also a CF Unit motto, so I see no big deal, now if some had a USMC tatto a la globe and anchor with Iraq 2006-2007, said they were a former Marine, told war porky-pies, and wore replica medals, well, thats posing, and thats disgusting.

If some silly girl wants the tatt, and gets it, we we all know it does not wash off, she is branded for life, so she's paid for her stupidity.  BTW I have three tatts. Maybe she just likes the motto, no crime in that, and I dont think any marine would go off at her because she is a fan.

Your profile says you are an 'enlisted' PTE. In the CF as OR's we don't enlist, we enrole. Judging by this terminology, you have not been in long have ya. There are more important things to worry about and one day your attitude will get you a bloody nose from the wrong person, former anarchist or naught! You are not the fashion police or the tattoo police either.


Wes


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2007)

+1 wes


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Neither do the Australians, and when we hear such, we laugh.
> 
> Hey BR, posing is when someone pretends to be someone who did something



As was my understanding from the original poster, the person who got the tattoo appeared to do so to be 'mistaken' as a Marine.  That's not a poseur?  I beg to differ.  If the original intent was to get the tattoo as more as a symbol of respect, that would be different----but then, based on the original poster's comments, that doesn't sound like the intent at all.

Anyway Wes, regarding my usage of the term 'enlisted'....if you feel you must criticize my use of terminology when it has nothing really to do with the topic, the private message option is available to you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> I don't meant to sound judgmental Miss J, but your friend sounds like a complete poser.  I'm not a marine, but if I saw her floating around with that on her arm, I'd grill her so bad on it, her ears would bleed.  It's like wearing a poppy because you think they're stylish.
> 
> Junk like that irks the hell out of me, I don't know why.





			
				Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Anyway Wes, regarding my usage of the term 'enlisted'....if you feel you must criticize my use of terminology when it has nothing really to do with the topic, the private message option is available to you.



I beleive Wes was applying the same standard you were, when you were speaking about the use of the girls "terminology" on her arm.....

Kinda harsh when the shoe is on the other foot, eh?

dileas

tess


----------



## Bobby Rico (9 Sep 2007)

Er...okay...?


The difference of course being I am actually 'enrolled' in the Armed Forces as an untrained private.  I guess when they've referred to me as private, it was sarcasm?


Anyway, this is starting to border on argumentative.  I'm going to stop now.


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> ...  I guess when they've referred to me as private, it was sarcasm?



Possibly - of course, I wasn't there.

Why don't you drop it, Bobby - all the US Marines I've served with are quite capable of taking care of themselves - if they're insulted by someones' tattoo, they'll deal with it - without your help.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> So Kat.... you didn't say - was she friendly?



Right up until our money was gone, yes. ;D


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

Doh!


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Sep 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Anyway Wes, regarding my usage of the term 'enlisted'....if you feel you must criticize my use of terminology when it has nothing really to do with the topic, the private message option is available to you.



Just setting the record straight, and calling a spade a spade.

Wes


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Sep 2007)

and I think this one has run its course. Closed with the usual stipulations.

Army.ca Staff
Ubique

(Note: The above Latin word was used with the full authority of my Regiment, although I am not sure whether the Regiment received permission either from the RA, or the people of Latium, nor the Roman Empire)


----------

